# Wowow Bolivian Ram eggs: 1st time possible fish daddy



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

So, it's my first time "breeding" fish and I am PUMPED! I just don't know what to do now. The eggs are on the rock and from what I read they will hatch in 3 days and then in about 5 days afterwards they'll be free swimming. I think I'll have to buy a breeder box for moving them. But now I don't know what to do about water changes (how much?), food to feed fry, when to feed parents, etc. 
The male usually chases the female when I'm feeding and since she keeps an eye on the eggs I'm hesitant to feed if the male might chase her away.

Tank is a 20gal community planted: 2 Crossos, 1 SAE, 1 Blue gourami, 3 dwarf rainbows, 2 bolivian parents.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

your 1st step should be seperate the eggs, then you may try 1st bite to feed them when they can free swim.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Removing the eggs and adding an anti-fungal medicine with an airstone would insure maximum amount of fry, as well as minimizing aggression in your main tank. However I notice with my apistos that the fry grow faster and are more active if left with the parents. Either way, get some brine shrimps eggs ready and good luck.

Jim


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I have noticed the same with other sa/ca cichlids the fry that grow out with the parents grow larger faster and i have no good explanation as to why this would be, i doubt you;ll have any survivors with that many hungry mouths swimming around... either pull the other fish less the parents or wait til there wigglers and siphon them out , bare glass tank, sponge filter, break out the bud buster and turn some flakes and high end pellets to dust and feed f days after they are free swimming and feed small amounts often to reduce cannibalism amongst the youngsters


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for your advice everybody. I've still got lots of questions  

I don't have an extra tank but can I use breeder boxes? 
Also, what do you use to siphon out the fry?
What's bud buster?
Or how do I remove the eggs? By siphoning? 
The tank is co2 injected. Cut the co2 for a few days? Or will just adding the airstone be enough?
Does the LFS have brine shrimp eggs ready? Or is this an incubate thing?

Thanks!


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't have an extra tank I'd wait for the fry to hatch before removing them to your breeder box. You can use a turkey baster or siphon to remove the fry.

Brine shrimp needs to be hatched. Buy a packet of eggs from a store (I suggest Pat from Canadian aquatics) and put about a pinch into saltwater. Then add an airstone and wait about a day for them to hatch. You'll then need to seperate the shrimps from the egg shells; there's alot of ways to do this, I use a turkey baster. Rinse the shrimps with some aquarium water then feed your fry. Shrimps will last about a day or two before their nutritional value drops to zero, so be ready to mix a new batch.

Jim


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

bud buster = coffee bean grinder or mini food processor , i keep one for busting up pellets and flake food to feed to babies because you can turn your pellets into dust perfect for tiny mouths


----------



## Lex100 (Sep 16, 2012)

macframalama said:


> bud buster = coffee bean grinder or mini food processor , i keep one for busting up pellets and flake food to feed to babies because you can turn your pellets into dust perfect for tiny mouths


What else do you keep your bud buster for? lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thought that was common knowledge about me lol


Lex100 said:


> What else do you keep your bud buster for? lol


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bud Buster. I think quite a few of us have one around the house somewhere.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Mine is about 30 years old and used to belong to my Nana. Ive had it since 99 and it has never seen coffee while Ive had it LOL

Used it for green for a few years til I got a hand grinder now I use it exclusively for my fry. My fry are now big enough (6 weeks) to eat full size flakes, but every now and then I will grind up some of the large size cichlid pellets for them.


----------

